
Tourism Should Die–and Why It Won’t - vo2maxer
https://newrepublic.com/article/156307/tourism-dieand-wont
======
avmich
The article doesn't explain well what specifically is so un-ecological about
tourism - it does say the transportation pollution in general is significant,
but that's about it.

Switching aviation - the main transportation mode used for traveling - from
fossil fuels to renewable sources is a hot topic today. I don't think hydrogen
fuel cell solutions are sufficiently researched for that problem; e.g. I
haven't seen an analysis of Toyota Mirai-like power train as applied to high
speed subsonic propeller driven transportation.

So while may be the article gives a valid point, it doesn't feel as a well
articulated source of the problem and the attempted solutions.

~~~
clawedjird
The problem is that, almost 10 years ago, tourism was responsible for 8% of
global greenhouse gas emissions. Since then, tourism has been increasing by
around 4% annually - a growth trend that’s projected to continue into the
future.

The only real solution is for everyone to reduce their amount of pleasure
travel. The article didn’t offer any guidance as to how to force that change
on the global population from the top down, but I’m not sure that sort of
“solution” would be very amenable to HN anyway.

